# Contest Idea



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I wanted to toss around an idea for a contest and see what people thoughts were, my idea was based on the fact that the various graphics artists have such variying styles, my idea was to upload a simple sig layout with a single render of a fighter already positioned in a .PNG format file, and then each artist would work to create a sig with text effects and a background but no further use of pictures allowed, 

I would put up a prize if we had enough interest and somebody willing to put up a really good render of a fairly popular fighter (mine arent as high of quality as alot of other users.).

So what are your thoughts?


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

I'll put up some points...2000 sound good? I want to award the most creative or at least at the time, most creative person.....I will definitely support this!


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

I will add 20K points thats the best i can do..


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Depending on what I make after this weekend I would throw in some points.

I'll also make the render if you guys want. Just tell me what fighter and how you want it set up.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

I don't know if I should enter this. Might **** a few people


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

id give it a try....


----------



## UFCFAN33 (May 29, 2006)

Ill throw in 20000 credits as well


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Well we got a great prizepool hopefully we get some of the graphics guys back in here, 

So far there is me, Steph, then MJB are you interested in entering as well? And theres Plazz who with Nikko's retirement seems to be the undisputed King for now, and well Im sure we'd all love a crack at you, you in?


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Yeah count me in toxic


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

well here is a list of some of the other graphics artist...maybe u can shoot them a PM and see if their intestered

Eric2004BC, D.P., chuck8807, norway1, Composure, scottysullivan, wrestlerdude, and KryOnicle


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Good luck everyone.. and Plazz go easy on them haha


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

I'm in.


----------



## chuck8807 (Apr 8, 2007)

in...


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Nice,

I may send out some PM's tommorow Steph, Kyronicle and Composure have both really fallen off the map lately,


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

true i dont know why they dont do many graphics...im sure they have been busy though...who knows


----------



## scottysullivan (Sep 23, 2008)

I'll do this... just one question when is this starting???


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Once we figure out who's in and how it'll be set up then I'm sure itll start.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Okay so we got, Steph, Me, MJB, D.P., ScottySulivan, Chuck and maybe Plazz, so thats 6 or 7 entrants, and I think I'll message some of the others so we should hopefully be alright for numbers,

As for how it'll work I was thinking give everyone one week from the time the contest officially begins to prepare a sig from a render already positioned in a blank .PNG file (sizing? 420W X 200?) the text requirements will be set up as to much like a sig request, since everyone will have the same render in the same position and the same wording on the sig I think it will really show the diffrances in styles we all have, No picures outside the oficial render may be used and the official render cant be moved or resized. 

Anyone wanna make any suggestions?


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

My entry all depends on when this thing is starting


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Well I was hoping to start monday, and have voting go up the following monday, I do sometimes get sent for work on short notice to places that dont have internet acess so I do require somebody willing to take over for me and get the voting up should that occur.


----------



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

i'll give it a go,
could we possibly get a couple examples before hand, not of teh same render we will be doing but of a dif one, just so we can see what we gotta do, coz im kinda confused lol


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

I'm assuming Toxic means it'll be like this so correct me if I'm wrong.

You'll get a render like this one...










but it'll most likely have a transparent background. The picture will be locked in place and you have to create the background for it and the text. Then we vote on who's looks the best.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

eric2004bc said:


> i'll give it a go,
> could we possibly get a couple examples before hand, not of teh same render we will be doing but of a dif one, just so we can see what we gotta do, coz im kinda confused lol


I think the idea is that all of the participants are going to be given the same render with the same text already positioned and sized..the rest of the design will the depend on each individual artist..that way the result will be a variety of different styles with the same render and text so that each style could stand out more.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

MJB is correct, D.P. I wasnt planning on positioning or sizing the text but the actual words will be layed out so everyone will have text color, background and any effects they want to use to creat there own work, I think it will be interesting because despite the same starting point I think we will see some very diffrent pieces. I thought of locking the text but the problem I ran into is that the effects used on the render would also appear on the text.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I got an idea for who we will use for a render, The winner of tonights FOTN will be used if a render cant be found we will use whoever gets KOTN or SOTN.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Pretty good idea dude :thumbsup:


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

MJB23 said:


> I'm assuming Toxic means it'll be like this so correct me if I'm wrong.
> 
> You'll get a render like this one...
> 
> ...












Like this eh?


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

plazzman said:


> Like this eh?


Showofff!!!


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Plazz as just shown a perfect example except he broke the rules because he used other pictures.


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

So can I go ahead and put my vote in for plazz now?


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Only if you bribe me with one million points.......


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Toxic can we use a picture like the logo in Plazz's?


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

nothings set in concrete yet, what do you guys think? In my head I think as long as its not another fighter pic it would be ok.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Yeah I think as long as you dont add another picture of the fighter then it's ok.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Well I guess Rashad will be our fighter so what we need is a high quality render of Rashad positioned on a 420 X 200 .PNG file with a transparent background.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Here's 4 different ones I made.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Wait, I don't get it. All we're allowed to use is 1 picture of the fighter?


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Thanks MJB I'll try and get the contest up tommorow, appreciate you doing the renders,


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

plazzman said:


> Wait, I don't get it. All we're allowed to use is 1 picture of the fighter?


bingo, cant even move the render, you just need to work your magic around it.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Well, alright then...


----------

